# Goat in labor very anxious!!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys have a doe that is pregnant. Went out at 12:30 and saw she was showing signs of kidding. Well every 30 mins she would lay down and have contractions. Well around 4-5 she wasn't gettin up as often and having more contractions. Now (8:42) she has been tryin to pass the fluid bubble for over almost 2 hours!:/ it still hasn't passed and I don't know what to do!!:/


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I would change the title to emergency, will get the pros on here for you. I would think there may be a problem. Do you have a vet nerby just in case.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You need to see what's going on. Start by putting a finger in and see if you can feel nose and hooves.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems to me that the baby isn't presenting correctly. This may sound gross, but you need to go in and check. Wash your hands, make sure your nails are clipped, and either put gloves on or use vedlube... She may not be fully dilated, or the baby may have a head back, be coming breech, or not have a foot with the head. You may have to pull the kid, in which case I would have a snotsucker (there's probably a different name for it, that's just what I call it) and towel ready. If you have to assist, don't do anything too quickly/sharply, as you may harm the doe or the baby.

Some things I've learned through experience and the vet... If the head is down, try to follow her pelvis down with your hand and pop the chin up. If the head is back, slide your hand along the cheek of the head until you reach the nose and gently pull it forwards. If the baby is breech, gently push it back and feel for hocks. If there isn't a foot but there is a nose, try to follow the neck until you reach the shoulders, and pop the knee forwards; the foot should follow. 

I hope everything goes well. I would also call the vet if you don't feel comfortable doing any of this. It can be dangerous for the doe and kid if the kid is stuck for too long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you see the fluid bubble or no? Is she pushing at all? Have you checked her cervix to see if she is dilated?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

The fluid bubble is almost out but she isn't pushing at all:/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I will go in and check please pray for me and the goat guys!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like the kid might be malpositioned then. Good luck!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

If there is more than one kid she has how long should I wait before I go into check for others?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Right after you pull the first one out, go back in and check for others.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks I feel reassured now! A little bit atleast


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Following. How's it going?


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Update? Anything yet?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow um I had to pull the kid but it was a breach stillborn


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh so sorry for your loss. You did a really really great job though and likely saved your doe by acting fast!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that's too bad. At least your doe should be all right now. Was it the only kid?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..so sorry....hope mama is doing ok..


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry 

Maybe there's another one..? Hope mama goat is ok.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I went in and checked after the first kid several times and I felt nothing and she passed afterbirth so I'm pretty sure there is none left.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish things would've gone better this doe was my first doe registered, first kid that was offspring of my nigerian buck, it was a beautiful girl with blue eyes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Aw.. Sorry for your loss... Your doe should be ok now but may need antibiotics. Hopefully she will have better luck next year.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  we lost our very first kid we ever had. I cried for weeks! It gets better I promise! You did the right thing going in. You likely saved moms life. Please take comfort in that.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

It is so hard to lose one - keep an eye on Mom's temp - if it starts up or she has a bad smell to her discharge she will need antibiotics - you can milk her and freeze the colostrum for next year.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: so sorry!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's funny cause the mom didn't have colostrum?!:S


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

and just thank you all for being here! And helpin:/ I might would've waited too long with out ya


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I am so sorry. How sad and disappointing!!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

The doe is doin fine though so I have that to be thankful for!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.:hug:

Glad momma is OK.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Help my doe is in labor and I'm not sure how to help.she's barely a year old and pretty small and I'm worried that she's going to have trouble delivering this baby. how long should she be in labor and when should I start to worry?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

mamski said:


> Help my doe is in labor and I'm not sure how to help.she's barely a year old and pretty small and I'm worried that she's going to have trouble delivering this baby. how long should she be in labor and when should I start to worry?


You should probably create another thread so people will visit it but call the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be good to start your own thread. Is she in active labor?


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

Moving to new thread if I can figure it out...


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Just go to waiting room or emergency and click create a thread in the upper corner


----------

